# Bama trophy shattered



## dick7.62 (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.yardbarker.com/college_football/articles/msn/alabamas_bcs_trophy_gets_shattered/10571692


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 17, 2012)

No problem.  They still have their SEC Championship trophy to look at.


No wait.  . . .


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 17, 2012)

Beats not having anything to look at...
besides we'll simply replace it with a new one this season


----------



## Crimson (Apr 17, 2012)

It is ok.  We are getting another one anyway.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 17, 2012)

I guess we could look at the 2009 Crystal until the other one is replaced. It is good to have options.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> No problem.  They still have their SEC Championship trophy to look at.
> 
> 
> No wait.  . . .



Bawahaha


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Beats not having anything to look at...
> besides we'll simply replace it with a new one this season



Not so fast my friend


----------



## KYBobwhite (Apr 17, 2012)

*Now the only question is...................*

does the replacement count as another National Championship? I think they're up to 88 now. They actually got 2 last year if you count the one they gave themselves for leading the nation in copper wire theft.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Not so fast my friend



Can you score me some tickets to the Bayou?
I'll even spring for lunch if you guys win


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 17, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Beats not having anything to look at...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Possibly...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 17, 2012)

They'll have to wait a year...the one this year is already etched for the Gamecocks!


----------



## garnede (Apr 17, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> They'll have to wait a year...the one this year is already etched for the Gamecocks!



That is the funniest joke I have seen in this thread.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 17, 2012)

here is a better one...

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a78/nursetpd/Alabama/Crystal_Klutz.gif


sorry mods, I can't get it to upload...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2012)

Got to love LSU Freek


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Got to love LSU Freek



The Crystal Football cost $30,000 but we had it insured for $100,000. See Mortimer? Trent is still making money for the University!


----------



## golffreak (Apr 17, 2012)

LSU Freak is a genius..lol.

But at least Bama isn't the first to break one or have it stolen.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...mson-tide-crystal-bcs-trophy-shattered-mishap


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bet you could sell the pieces for more than $30k...  

Oh well, on to #15...

Roll Tide!!!

*V*


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 17, 2012)

Here is what happened..


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The Crystal Football cost $30,000 but we had it insured for $100,000. See Mortimer? Trent is still making money for the University!









Who noticed the pictures on the wall?   I missed those...

Updyke and even the Prothro injury..  

I still remember that tackle.   One of the worst I have ever seen...


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 18, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Who noticed the pictures on the wall?   I missed those...
> 
> Updyke and even the Prothro injury..
> 
> I still remember that tackle.   One of the worst I have ever seen...



Yep, noticed the updyke pic...saw the BAMA-Gator pic but just realized that it was the Prothro injury...pretty classless to say the least, trashing what is a pretty funny piece.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 18, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Yep, noticed the updyke pic...saw the BAMA-Gator pic but just realized that it was the Prothro injury...pretty classless to say the least, trashing what is a pretty funny piece.




Freak explained it.  He was not making fun of the prothro injury. Not sure anyone would.  Just using it as a piece of recent bama history.   He is a class act.   I believe him.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 18, 2012)

Spots,...correct me if I'm wrong, but Prothro's leg is clearly visible in the pic.,...at a 90degree angle...there are plenty of other "recent history" pics he could have chosen,...a life altering  injury?  absolutely no excuse...and no class.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 18, 2012)

I think they are both funny. Not going to call the Prothro thing classless maybe just an error in judgement. The Golf one had me laughing.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 18, 2012)

"error in judgement" would replace that image with something else,...lack of class would offer an explanation.

I thought both were funny too.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 18, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Spots,...correct me if I'm wrong, but Prothro's leg is clearly visible in the pic.,...at a 90degree angle...there are plenty of other "recent history" pics he could have chosen,...a life altering  injury?  absolutely no excuse...and no class.



I wont debate it with you.  It's kind of pointless.  

Take it to tigerdeoppings.com if you have a problem with it.  I am sure they would live to debate it with you. 

Good luck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Here is what happened..



Now that's funny..


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 18, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I wont debate it with you.  It's kind of pointless.
> 
> Take it to tigerdeoppings.com if you have a problem with it.  I am sure they would live to debate it with you.
> 
> Good luck



It would not be a debate.
"Tigerdroppings" tells it all...pure manure

The point is, not debatable.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 18, 2012)

Someone sent me a picture of a bumpersticker today that read;
You can't even trip in Tuscaloosa without knocking over a National Championship Trophy. Life is Good..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 19, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> Oh well, on to #15...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!
> 
> *V*



That's what I say, we won the championship, we are still champions.  The trophy is just a symbol of that championship which no one can take away (unless there is a Reggie Bush type incident).  14 is done, let's get #15


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Here is what happened..



Les is da bomb!


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 19, 2012)

The BCSNC team visited the White House today. Just wondering when the conference champion has their visit scheduled.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2012)

fairhope said:


> The BCSNC team visited the White House today. Just wondering when the conference champion has their visit scheduled.



Lil' Kevin, if you knew anything about CFB then you would know that conference champions don't go suck up to Obama.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 19, 2012)

what a bunch of sore winners


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 20, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> what a bunch of sore winners


 At least we are winners, not whinners.


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 20, 2012)

Those are funny videos.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> what a bunch of sore winners



Yep... 



David Mills said:


> At least we are winners, not whinners.



There was a lot of whining going on back in November when LSU beat Bama...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

Senior Long-snapper Carson Tinker's dad is the one who broke the trophy. He is the young man who's girlfriend was pulled from his arms during the tornado last year and died. 

Article: http://espn.go.com/college-football...-alabama-crimson-tide-bcs-championship-trophy


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Yep...
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lot of whining going on back in November when LSU beat Bama...



There was a lot of whinning going on Jan 10th


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

David Mills said:


> There was a lot of whinning going on Jan 10th



No whining from me. I believe I congratulated y'all on your team winning the game and the national championship. I didn't sit around and try to make excuses on why my team lost. They lost because they weren't prepared and got embarrassed on national tv. Hopefully they learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No whining from me. I believe I congratulated y'all on your team winning the game and the national championship. I didn't sit around and try to make excuses on why my team lost. They lost because they weren't prepared and got embarrassed on national tv. Hopefully they learned a valuable lesson.



Didn't say you; you were actually very scarce for a few weeks after that game.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Didn't say you; you were actually very scarce for a few weeks after that game.



Bama-LSU is a good series. We'll get revenge this November, just like we have the past two Novembers.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Bama-LSU is a good series. We'll get revenge this November, just like we have the past two Novembers.



I might be going to Baton Rouge for the game.  I have recently been in contact with 2 guys I played ball with back in HS who are from La, both are big LSU fansone has season tickets and they want me to come down for the game.  Never been there, Tiger Stadium one of the stadiums on my bucket list.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

More pictorial humor:


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Lil' Kevin, if you knew anything about CFB then you would know that conference champions don't go suck up to Obama.



Well the previous 5 years the SEC Champion had been to the White House. My mistake, the previous 5 SEC Champions went on to win the BCS as well. I guess that SEC Championship you have been beating your chest over has LES perks than the BCS Championship.
There was talk about the NCAA docking Bama 20 points for shattering the trophy, but the outcome of the game would be the same.
I know it stinks Big Tony. You will get over it in time. If not switch teams like you did after Bama beat your Cains down in 92. Just so happens it was in the same Venue, your LSU Tigers Back yard.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice. That one is from the 2009 championship. The one they gave him yesterday had a 14 on it.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 22, 2012)

They oughta have better security at the Tuscaloosa Walmart.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 23, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> They oughta have better security at the Tuscaloosa Walmart.



If you are so concerned about the security at the Walmart in Tuscaloosa, maybe you can transfer from the store you are in. Don't pack up too fast because I see that you are a Dawg and they might want somebody familiar with teams that win crystal  trophies and not teams that smoke crystal meth.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 23, 2012)

Who was caught smoking meth? Did I miss another arrest?


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 23, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Who was caught smoking meth? Did I miss another arrest?



What did Walmart security have to do with a shattered trophy? Did I miss something? I thought it was shattered on campus. Just a little sarcasm like your post.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> More pictorial humor:



That is not an accurate depiction of a Bama repair and you know it. Every good Bama-ite knows that a coat hanger must accompany duct tape to ensure structural integrity...


----------

